# Where to live near Ft. Eustis?



## Pat H (May 19, 2012)

SIL is being transferred to Ft. Eustis from Tucson. Looking for suggestions for areas for housing. Grandson starts kindergarten in Sept and they also have a 2yr old. Right now SIL uses a motorcycle for getting to work.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 19, 2012)

Pat,
For us civilians, WHERE might Ft Eustis be? TIA


----------



## theo (May 19, 2012)

vacationhopeful said:


> Pat,
> For us civilians, WHERE might Ft Eustis be? TIA



In Virginia...


----------



## RonB (May 19, 2012)

Both Yorktown and Newport News are fairly close. I'd start looking in those areas ~ Ron


----------



## nags2x (May 19, 2012)

I live about 45 minutes from Ft. Eustis.  There is an Army Hospital on base and go there for my medical (husband is retired Coast Guard).  As per earlier post Newport News and Yorktown are close.  Actually Ft. Eustis is in Newport News.  I don't know if you knew but there is actually gov't housing on base.  They built some new town houses over the last 2 years.  Look pretty nice.  There is also an elementary school on base.  Not familiar with it but have passed it quite a few times.  Nice commisary and exchange on base also.  I don't know if your SIL is planning on living on base but many military people live in Gloucester also.  Gloucester is a rural community about 20 minutes from FT. Eustis right across the York River from Yorktown.  It feels more like country than Newport News.  Schools are pretty good.  Hope this helps some.


----------



## Pat H (May 19, 2012)

Thanks for the info so far. They prefer to live off base.


----------



## Big Matt (May 20, 2012)

I suggest the east end of Williamsburg.  You can live near route 60 and take that to work.  It goes right to the base.  Other options are Grafton and Yorktown on route 17.  

The Williamsburg/James City County and York County schools are somewhat better than the Newport News schools.


----------



## Pat H (May 22, 2012)

Big Matt said:


> I suggest the east end of Williamsburg.  You can live near route 60 and take that to work.  It goes right to the base.  Other options are Grafton and Yorktown on route 17.
> 
> The Williamsburg/James City County and York County schools are somewhat better than the Newport News schools.



Thanks, Matt. That's the kind of details I'm looking for.


----------



## spencersmama (May 24, 2012)

Big Matt said:


> I suggest the east end of Williamsburg.  You can live near route 60 and take that to work.  It goes right to the base.  Other options are Grafton and Yorktown on route 17.
> 
> The Williamsburg/James City County and York County schools are somewhat better than the Newport News schools.



It used to be that Williamsburg was significantly more expensive to live than Grafton or Yorktown.  Both rents/housing prices and property taxes were much more to live in a comparable place in Williamsburg because it was considered more prestigious. My mother moved from Yorktown, right down the street from Ft. Eustis off Rt 17 about 3 years ago, after living there for almost 20 years.  I can't speak for the schools, no one in my family attended school in VA.  The area is VERY integrated with military families.  Are they planning on buying or renting?  A good real estate agent should be up to date on all that kind of stuff.


----------



## Pat H (May 24, 2012)

spencersmama said:


> It used to be that Williamsburg was significantly more expensive to live than Grafton or Yorktown.  Both rents/housing prices and property taxes were much more to live in a comparable place in Williamsburg because it was considered more prestigious. My mother moved from Yorktown, right down the street from Ft. Eustis off Rt 17 about 3 years ago, after living there for almost 20 years.  I can't speak for the schools, no one in my family attended school in VA.  The area is VERY integrated with military families.  Are they planning on buying or renting?  A good real estate agent should be up to date on all that kind of stuff.



They will be renting. They know that the longest they will be there is 3 1/2 - 4 yrs. While a good real estate agent should be very helpful, there is nothing better than Tuggers!


----------



## Big Matt (May 24, 2012)

I agree with your comment about the communities being integrated with the soldiers.  I don't think you go wrong with Williamsburg, Yorktown or Grafton.  Also know that while Williamsburg has a lot more charm, there is a lot more access to Costco, big shopping malls, etc. in and around Newport News (on the other side of the interstate from Yorktown/Grafton)



spencersmama said:


> It used to be that Williamsburg was significantly more expensive to live than Grafton or Yorktown.  Both rents/housing prices and property taxes were much more to live in a comparable place in Williamsburg because it was considered more prestigious. My mother moved from Yorktown, right down the street from Ft. Eustis off Rt 17 about 3 years ago, after living there for almost 20 years.  I can't speak for the schools, no one in my family attended school in VA.  The area is VERY integrated with military families.  Are they planning on buying or renting?  A good real estate agent should be up to date on all that kind of stuff.


----------



## pedro47 (May 24, 2012)

I would add the City of Poquoson to the list for a school system.

My first choice would be the City of Williamsburg.


----------



## Pat H (May 30, 2012)

Anyone familiar with Gloucester? DD sees a house she likes. Says it's less than 30 mi to Ft. Eustis.


----------



## spencersmama (May 31, 2012)

I can't remember, but isn't Gloucester across a bridge/tunnel from Ft. Eustis?  If so, you could not pay me enough to live there.  Traffic is horrible in the whole general peninsula area.  There are a limited number of ways to cross water.  If there is an accident and the bridge/tunnel is closed, you often have to wait for hours, or go many, many miles out of your way.  (It sounds like I am exaggerating, but my brother got married in VA Beach.  Weather was horrible and there was an accident in the tunnel that day. We literally sat in traffic for three hours, inching our way through at a couple of miles an hour, along with thousands of others. Luckily we left at 10 am for a 6pm wedding, just in case.)  If it were me, in that area, I would rather have an imperfect house close by than drive that far each day.


----------



## Pat H (May 31, 2012)

spencersmama said:


> I can't remember, but isn't Gloucester across a bridge/tunnel from Ft. Eustis?  If so, you could not pay me enough to live there.  Traffic is horrible in the whole general peninsula area.  There are a limited number of ways to cross water.  If there is an accident and the bridge/tunnel is closed, you often have to wait for hours, or go many, many miles out of your way.  (It sounds like I am exaggerating, but my brother got married in VA Beach.  Weather was horrible and there was an accident in the tunnel that day. We literally sat in traffic for three hours, inching our way through at a couple of miles an hour, along with thousands of others. Luckily we left at 10 am for a 6pm wedding, just in case.)  If it were me, in that area, I would rather have an imperfect house close by than drive that far each day.



Thanks for the great info. She's going to look elsewhere.


----------



## Rob&Carol Q (May 31, 2012)

Lot's of people live out there.  

I was stationed in Norfolk in the early 90's and lived in Virginia Beach...seemed like every major road had 4-6 lanes with cars in every one of them.  Ft Useless (I know, be nice) was across the Hampton Roads Bridge-Tunnel from me.  Crossing that bad boy with the flow of traffic was a test on one's patience.

The Eustis side of things was always nicer in my mind.  Far fewer people and more open spaces...well, by East Coast definitions of open spaces that is.  Seriously, the Tidewater area is a good location to raise kids.

Enjoy visiting and do take in the sights when you go!


----------



## pedro47 (May 31, 2012)

Pat H said:


> Anyone familiar with Gloucester? DD sees a house she likes. Says it's less than 30 mi to Ft. Eustis.



Gloucester is on the country side of the York River. You will pay one toll daily; I forgot how much and which way.


----------



## nags2x (Jun 1, 2012)

spencersmama said:


> I can't remember, but isn't Gloucester across a bridge/tunnel from Ft. Eustis?  If so, you could not pay me enough to live there.  Traffic is horrible in the whole general peninsula area.  There are a limited number of ways to cross water.  If there is an accident and the bridge/tunnel is closed, you often have to wait for hours, or go many, many miles out of your way.  (It sounds like I am exaggerating, but my brother got married in VA Beach.  Weather was horrible and there was an accident in the tunnel that day. We literally sat in traffic for three hours, inching our way through at a couple of miles an hour, along with thousands of others. Luckily we left at 10 am for a 6pm wedding, just in case.)  If it were me, in that area, I would rather have an imperfect house close by than drive that far each day.



I think you are confused where Gloucester is located.  The bridge/tunnel you are describing is the Hampton Roads bridge tunnel that connects the Pennisula with Norfolk/VA Beach.  Yes, that bridge/tunnel is always congested.  I only go through there is I have to.  But Gloucester is across the Coleman Bridge which crosses the York River.  Depending on where you live in Gloucester it could be a 15 - 30 minute ride to Ft. Eustis.  The area is nice though.  It is more country.  I live on the outskirts of Gloucester in Mathews.  The houses are less expensive and the schools are good.  Yes, there is a toll on the bridge - but only when you enter into Gloucester.  You can get an EZ-Pass which reduces the toll dramatically.


----------



## spencersmama (Jun 2, 2012)

nags2x said:


> I think you are confused where Gloucester is located.



I wasn't sure where Gloucester is located in relation to Ft. Eustis. I, personally, wouldn't live anywhere where there was only one way to or from work. Most days it's fine, but there can be days when something happens and you may be stuck for hours.  With a small child, that can cause even more stress.  I was just using the tunnel to Norfolk as an example.  

The best thing to do in that area, would be to drive the route a couple of days.  Go during what would be your morning and afternoon commute time to get an idea of what it will be like.


----------



## Pat H (Jul 20, 2012)

They ended up in Newport News not far from base. They had a very hard time finding a place. One reason was because they have a dog. The other was due to the lack of homes in their price range. They'd find a place they liked and would then learn that an app had already been put in. The one they got had an app also but it wasn't good enough.

I appreciate all the help/advice.


----------

